# 455 swap with tripower



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Greetings All,
This is an Alternator bracket question. I have a 65 GTO body with a 1970 455 GTO engine. Installed is my modified 65 Tripower on this engine. I'm using the all of the 1970 pully's. I also have power steering, but no A/C. The timing chain cover is also from 1970. My 1965 Alternator brackets don't fit and I didn't buy the 1970 Alternator top bracket because it's expensive and I'm not sure if it will fit with the tripower. Any suggestions??


----------

